# New Solarforce host - L2T



## maniacyak

There's a brand new P60 host up on Solarforce's web site. Looks like it was inspired by the SureFire C2.

It's a forward clicky, but they don't give details on what kind of anodizing it has. I can't see any "HAIII" markings on the body though. 

Pics:


----------



## Dsoto87

Looks real nice

I <3 solarforce


----------



## mvyrmnd

Well, there's timing... 

I just bought a new l2p host. I'd have happily bought one of these. Looks cool.


----------



## Dsoto87

Sell me your l2p. You can never have too many ... especially at only $20

I like that this looks inspired by the C2, not just a straight rip off of it


----------



## tre

Any idea if this one will take an 18650?


----------



## mvyrmnd

The website states that it will take a 18650.

Dsoto87: I'll keep it, but thanks for the offer. I might buy one of these as well. As you said, You can never have too many


----------



## ssvqwnp

That's very nice. I bet it would look almost perfect with the S9 tailcap and A001 head with SS bezel. Maybe even the shiny triangle lanyard ring...

Where's the "Buy Now" button?


----------



## flame2000

Are these type 3 HA? The website didn't state anything about the finish.


----------



## Blitzwing

That looks real nice.


----------



## Xacto

Even though I only have a few 6P, Z2, G2, L1 lights and one Kroma milspec, I consider myself a Surefire fanboy...... but I think Solarforce comes in to a close second. That light looks nice.... I need one.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## bmmeadors

Wow, this looks great. Any news on the price?


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I sent an inquiry to solarforce-sales/itc_shop as to when these would be available. I'll let everyone know when they respond.


----------



## paddling_man

Tagged to hear the answer from Shao.  I would pick up one of these!


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

paddling_man said:


> Tagged to hear the answer from Shao.  I would pick up one of these!


 
I'll probably pick up two... By far the sexiest Solarforce light in my opinion.


----------



## nakahoshi

Looks Great!


----------



## recDNA

Looks more like a bored Z2. Definitely want one.


----------



## RedForest UK

I sent them an e-mail too, they said it's in production and should be available by the start of July.


----------



## krayman

Look like they have install the cigar ring in wrong direction.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

They never got back to me, but I just checked their site and they're available for purchase. I'm ordering a couple right now.

Shao


----------



## paddling_man

Excellent! I ordered one also with a couple of other parts.


----------



## RepProdigious

Wow, nice one! And cheap too!!


----------



## doctor ladd

I ordered one this morning. I want 2 but I'll wait. I'm glad Solarforce finally has an alternative to the c2/z2 style lights. Can't wait! I think I'll go with a NB XM-L and aw 18650!


----------



## geezer

I wonder if/when these will be available in HAIII?


----------



## OldGreyGuy

geezer said:


> I wonder if/when these will be available in HAIII?


I ordered one as well.

I take your point, the LT page on the Solarforce website doesn't indicate what sort of treatment the flashlight body has. The switch looks like a S7 which is HAIII and in the photos the switch looks like the rest of the light. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## bmmeadors

I ordered one yesterday morning as well!
Solarforce fanboys unite, haha! I did find the fact that it didn't list the light as HAIII a little bit upsetting, but I won't be all heartbroken if it's type II.


----------



## doctor ladd

In the pictures in the op the rubber ring looks like it has a flat spot but on solarforce.hk it looks round all the way. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## bmmeadors

Hmmm. I notice now that you pointed it out, haha. I wonder if that is their anti-roll implementation for this light.


----------



## bmmeadors

I just found out from solarforce sales that it is HA-II. At least it will look good with swapped out L2 / L2i accessories.


----------



## ^Gurthang

Love the look of the L2T, now if SolarForce would produce a matching 36 mm mini-turbo head and matching D36 drop-in.....


----------



## LV426

Also got answer from them, stating "HA2", what ever that is... Don't understand why not type 3 (HA) on these! No order on this one.


----------



## Toohotruk

Well, that's better than "HA1" right? :nana:

It would be nice of they were Type III though, but I think they'll look cool all scratched and beat up, don't any of you agree? :naughty:

Anyway, you can't expect too much for that price. :shrug:


----------



## doctor ladd

HAII is fine, you guys must be pretty tough on your lights!


----------



## copperfox

People. Stop saying "HAIII" and "HAII." It's either got type II or type III anodizing. Type III is known as hard anodizing. So there is no such thing as "HAII," and "HAIII" is just redundant.


----------



## Toohotruk

......


----------



## mvyrmnd

copperfox said:


> People. Stop saying "HAIII" and "HAII." It's either got type II or type III anodizing. Type III is known as hard anodizing. So there is no such thing as "HAII," and "HAIII" is just redundant.


 

PSA: There's no such thing as HAII


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I don't see what the big deal is... It's $16.99 or whatever, what do you expect? A Surefire C2-BK is type II anodized and they retail for $95 or something... Besides, I've not really noticed a difference in the wear resistance of Solarforce's HA or type II anyway. My L2P has more wear and less use than my L2...


----------



## eksiray

Any idea of what the window is? Plastic, glass?


----------



## Knuckles

eksiray said:


> Any idea of what the window is? Plastic, glass?



I'd like to know as well as I just pulled the trigger on my first SolarForce with the L2T. I also bought an UltraFire C1 a while back and it was one sorry excuse for a flashlight, glad I only paid $11 bucks for it. It has a plastic lens and a flimsy plastic bezel ring with stripped threads and upon pulling the light out of the package and having the lens fall on the floor I was major disappointed. I wanted a decent C2 clone and the UltraFire wasn't it.

I hear great things about SolarForce but didn't want a 6P-style light so I jumped on the L2T, hopefully SolarForce can change my mind about clones.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

I've never seen a Solarforce with a plastic lens... most definitely glass... Solarforce lights are VERY nice for the money...


----------



## bmmeadors

Same here, shao. I've always had pretty good quality glass in mine. Though I wouldn't be too upset if they did come with a plastic, since those multi-coated lens on KD are a good deal and the UCL with AR coating over at flashlightlens.com is even better for a bit more money.


----------



## kj2

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Does my "Solarforce XM-L T6 Cree 820 Lumens 3-6V Replacement bulb for Surefire 6P G2 & L2 series" fit this body?


----------



## LV426

I think I've paid about the same for the last L2P i bought ($16.99). The price isn't the consideration - I'd gladly pay $25-30 for a HA L2T...


----------



## AaronG

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Where did you get it? I checked lighthound and Sbflashlights. Both have no info :shrug:


----------



## orbital

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

+
*
Easily the best new host in a couple years,.. the Solarforce L2T*

Really good machining with great fit & finish
a classy matte black anodize {_verry nice_ :thumbsup:}
good forward switch & the threads are *excellent!*

How well a light feels in hand is one thing that's not always talked about,, all I can say is
L2T has it covered









p.s. old4570,, check my S/N lovecpf


----------



## paddling_man

I got mine yesterday. Honestly, HA or not, it feels more robust to me than the other Solarforce I own (as well as seen.) I agree with shao regarding the clicky.

Regarding the finish, it reminds me very much in feel of the old Pentagon Lights.


----------



## doctor ladd

Well as long as the quality is similar to the l2p it should be excellent and it sounds like it is even better!


----------



## old4570

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



orbital said:


> +
> *
> Easily the best new host in a couple years,.. the Solarforce L2T*
> 
> Really good machining with great fit & finish
> a classy matte black anodize {_verry nice_ :thumbsup:}
> good forward switch & the threads are *excellent!*
> 
> How well a light feels in hand is one thing that's not always talked about,, all I can say is
> L2T has it covered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. old4570,, check my S/N lovecpf


 
Wow , ok - 186 - 187 
Yeah , got to like the L2T , I put in a DIY XM-L T6 , and its just sweet .


----------



## Blitzwing

Just ordered mine from SF Sales.

And an L2i with 5 mode red dropin, god dammit.... 

For the price, who can resist?


----------



## 2100

Seriously, the L2 series are extremely hard wearing. You can read users who use it daily.....no issues.


----------



## doctor ladd

Just got it, it came in a funny vacuum sealed bag.
It certainly lives up to my expectations and will be a very useful around the house light.

Very pleased with overall quality!

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mazingerz9

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Ordered two from solarforce-sales.com. I liked them so much, I ordered three more for future projects.


----------



## CheepSteal

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Received mine yesterday, such a great quality host for the price. I am very impressed! The only issue I had was the boot cap's post wasn't long enough, so I replaced it with a different one and the switch is very sensitive now.


----------



## bmmeadors

Just got mine in yesterday, and I can confirm that the finish is tough. It feels like it will wear better than my L2P. Plus it's a great light to hold. It has really excellent grip. :thumbsup:


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

This seems like an excellent value for a P60 host, especially compared to other brands. I have been wanting a nice P60 host for a long time, and this is the one that finally made me pull the trigger. Thanks for posting the pics and review, old4570.

When you said it came relatively quickly how long are you talking? I ordered mine from solarforce-sales last night. Oh, I love the anticipation.


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Mine took about 8 days to arrive from the time they emailed me it shipped (I ordered on a Sunday...).

I had also ordered the A001 head and S9 tailcap to make mine into a Klingon dagger. It is ridiculously wicked looking. 

Now to decide what drop-in... :thinking:


----------



## old4570

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



AlphaZen said:


> This seems like an excellent value for a P60 host, especially compared to other brands. I have been wanting a nice P60 host for a long time, and this is the one that finally made me pull the trigger. Thanks for posting the pics and review, old4570.
> 
> When you said it came relatively quickly how long are you talking? I ordered mine from solarforce-sales last night. Oh, I love the anticipation.



One week


----------



## CM2010

Ordered one yesterday and a nailbender XM-L T6.


----------



## teog

Got 2 on order. Looks like a great torch with positive reviews so far.


----------



## raynstacy

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



RedForest UK said:


> Maybe a moderator could copy the original thread and move it to the 'flashlight reviews' section also?


 
The powers that be says it belongs here, you do not question them.


----------



## AlphaZen

old4570 said:


> Hardly makes it worthwhile posting here : when a review gets buried .


Well, I appreciate it and it certainly sold me on the light. I have one in the mail thanks to you, so please don't get too discouraged. I do understand your frustration, though, when your hard work gets merged and buried two pages into a thread.


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I've got one ordered too, mainly due to old4570s review as well...as if I need yet another flashlight... :duh2:


----------



## andi15

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Hi,

I also own a L2T and played a bit Kego with it:







Love this combination!
The left one looks tactical and I like this look.
Also the right one is very small, you even don´t realice it in your pocket


Greetings from Germany


----------



## raynstacy

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Is solarforce a sponsor for CPF?
I see their banner on top so they must pay money to advertise their product.


----------



## spexmaniac

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Does anyone know what sort of run time this would produce with an XML on a single 18650?
thanks
John


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

That would generally depend on the drop-in and your battery, many sites that sell drop-ins state the estimated run times for battery types.


If you had a 2.8A XML drop-in running off a 2900mAh batttery, you should expect an hour of runtime... 

The LED might not like all the heat that comes with it, if poorly heatsinked, though.


----------



## spexmaniac

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Thanks for that, I on my existing L2's I tend to knock them down a level when it starts to feel hot. Just put in an order for one of these and an XM-l  
Where do the serious looking pocket clips come from?


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Let us know how you like it, I think you'll be happy with that setup.

I am still trying to decide what drop-in I want in mine...


----------



## LV426

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

The pocket clip is a Solarforce PC2. *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## BIG45-70

Does the L2T come with the cigar grip ring? I just order one and it didn't have the cigar ring in the pictures.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



BIG45-70 said:


> Does the L2T come with the cigar grip ring? I just order one and it didn't have the cigar ring in the pictures.



Yes, though it comes installed backwards if you consider Surefire's placement to be correct. I really, really like this host and I agree with the above poster about the L2T and Manafont drop in. For under $40, you'd be hard pressed to find a more impressive package. Definitely the deal to beat right now...


----------



## BIG45-70

Sweet, also I'm assuming my solaforce twisty switch will fit the L2T?


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



palimpsest said:


> The Drop-in module recesses "a lot" in every L2 models and the bezel on the L2T cuts even more spill. Stupid bezel = less light.


Can you replace the stock bezel with the flat stainless bezel for a better effect?


----------



## Knuckles

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Ok, I got my L2T today. It is my first SolarForce light, after ditching the UltraFire C1 I had the Solarforce is so much better. The quality is something I wasn't expecting, now I just need a drop in!


----------



## houtex

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Dsoto87 said:


> You mean this bezel?
> 
> http://img853.imageshack.us/i/imag0074x.jpg/


 
That is saaaaweeeett!


----------



## geezer

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

How is that clip working out for you? Do they fit well (no spinning, etc)?


----------



## teog

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Just received two of my l2t's that I ordered. Took 15 days to get them in. Im running the xmls with them and very impressed with how much light they produce. Im not a big fan of therubber cigar ring though. I wish they would have used something other than rubber. Overall for the money its an awesome torch.


----------



## SCEMan

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Added a SS bezel ring and swapped a modded S6 tailcap on mine:


----------



## Pathian

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



SCEMan said:


> Added a SS bezel ring and swapped a modded S6 tailcap on mine:


 
I like the bare metal look at both ends. Is that the L2-S6 tail? Looks like it's had the crenellations sanded/polished off and the boot replaced?


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Got mine today - it's really nice for the money. Haven't decided what it will have in it yet, so I just threw in a single mode DX XR-E R2 with SMO so I could play with it, and added the thin metal wire Solarforce lanyard ring. 

Also looks pretty good with the Pro-1 head on it.


----------



## spexmaniac

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I emailed solarforce sales asking if they did a 3 level XM-L, and as expected they did not, I then asked if there was any discount for buying the XM-L 5 mode with the torch. Their response was if I ordered them together they would throw me in $4.99 of O rings and a spare lens .
Now I just have to explain to SWMBO why there's yet another torch turning up!


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Yeah, I think that flat SS bezel is the way to go with this light. What's the difference between the L2-B1 and L2-B6?


----------



## CM2010

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

The B6 sits flat on the head


----------



## SCEMan

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Pathian said:


> I like the bare metal look at both ends. Is that the L2-S6 tail? Looks like it's had the crenellations sanded/polished off and the boot replaced?


Right you are.


----------



## grablermassive

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Could be my first lego flashlight, ordering it now...


----------



## Pathian

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

So I noticed that the L2T has "waterproof" in its description. I have an L2, and the O-rings seem pretty solid, but it is not designated as "waterproof". Does anyone know what additional measures the L2T has that the stock L2 does not? 

Anyone tested safe depth and whether changing mode works underwater?


----------



## CM2010

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Just got the A001 head, certainly keeps the whole thing alot cooler running a XM-L.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Ordered two weeks ago and still waiting...


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I'm at about a week and a half, and still waiting...


----------



## OldGreyGuy

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



CM2010 said:


> Just got the A001 head, certainly keeps the whole thing alot cooler running a XM-L.



Looks nice.

Which bezel is that on the A001 head?

Is it the B6 or the standard SS bezel?


----------



## CM2010

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Its the B6.


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Received two hosts and a single mode drop-in today. Ordered 07/09. Seems like a nice light for the money.


----------



## CM2010

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Ive ordered another, was cheeky enough to ask if they would put in 2 sets of replacement o rings free of charge and they did.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



fnsooner said:


> Received two hosts and a single mode drop-in today. Ordered 07/09. Seems like a nice light for the money.


I'm jealous. Ordered before you and still haven't received it. :hairpull:


----------



## ^Gurthang

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

CM,

The L2T - A001 combo is wicked looking. Looking at your picture it appears that the A001 has a black satin finish vs. the L2T flat finish. If the A001 had a flat finish would it be the same color as the L2T?


----------



## Fusion_m8

Hey Norm: your trits look like the holographic weapon sight that "Predator" uses:thumbsup:.



Norm said:


> Two similar Threads Merged - Norm


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Gee thanks Matt! Because of that pic I just ended up buying the same set up + A001 porcupine head!!! I can see myself getting served divorce proceedings from my wife's lawyer.


old4570 said:


> Got one of those belt clips [ took me a while ] ....
> 
> Must order another L2T , I think my new fav L2 , feels even nicer than the L2P


----------



## 2100

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

old4570, I think your whole collection of Solarforce lights cost more than quite a number of hobbyists with brand name lights already.


----------



## CM2010

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



^Gurthang said:


> If the A001 had a flat finish would it be the same color as the L2T?



Pretty much so.


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



grablermassive said:


> Could be my first lego flashlight, ordering it now...


 
I've never done legos and I've never done drop-in/hosts. I received two L2Ts the other day. These are nice lights. I ordered two more and some bling. For the price, these lights are game changers. You can keep them dispersed throughout the house.


----------



## doctor ladd

old4570 said:


> 1.41A measured at the tail and 470L out the front on high , Medium is 0.44A and 147L , while low is 24L and 0.07A ... Just right for me ...


 
Can I ask where you got that driver? That sounds perfect!


----------



## old4570

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*



2100 said:


> old4570, I think your whole collection of Solarforce lights cost more than quite a number of hobbyists with brand name lights already.


 
Yes


----------



## old4570

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



doctor ladd said:


> Can I ask where you got that driver? That sounds perfect!


 
KD sells them in a 5 pack , or shiningbeam sells it on its own ...


----------



## flashmenow

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Posted this in the show your Solarforce thread, but figured would fit well here too. Here is my L2T mutant. :naughty:







L2T Host, A001 Head, SS Bezel ring, S8 tail switch. Stuffed with a nailbender XM-L 650-700LM . :tinfoil:


----------



## BIG45-70

How are malkoff's fitting in these hosts? Is there good contact with an 18650?


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Here's mine. It's getting the flush stainless bezel, wire lanyard ring and GITD switch boot.  Currently wearing a single mode Solarforce XR-E R2 with SMO.










XR-E. (wall is about four feet away)






Three mode Ultrafire XM-L T6 on high.






Single mode Solarforce red dropin.


----------



## MosesM

Serial no. 0399 reporting in! Just received mine today with the stainless steel bezel. The color and feel of the anodizing is as described by the previous posters, except mine came in a plastic packaging similar to the one my L2P came in. Time and use will tell how the anodizing holds up compared to the L2P. The head and tail threads came a little dry, but the o-rings seem tight and would probably keep water out very well. Machining quality is near flawless inside and out, but no square threads here, which is expected for a light at this price. I particularly like the protruding tail clicky and how comfortable it is when held with the Rogers technique. I highly recommend this host for anyone looking for a 18650-compatible P60 host.


----------



## AlphaZen

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Finally received mine yesterday, but it was worth the wait. This is an excellent value! Fired it up last night with the MF UF 3-Mode XM-L. Wow! :hahaha:


----------



## Pathian

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***






A Solarforce L2T #491 with B6 bezel, A001 head, S6 switch, pocket clip and Nailbender XM-L drop-in powered by an AW protected 2900 mAh 18650 cell

(Also propped up by a Balibalistic LST)


----------



## DasFriek

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I got my L2T S/N #A000091 a few days ago and promptly put a MF XM-L 3A Drop-in into it, Then today i added a 18650 IMR pushing it to 3.5A's. BTW i bought it from http://solarforce-sales.com so why i got such a low number is it must have been at the bottom of the box and the first few made.

Thats a little risky on the emitter and with heat build up, So i have alot of testing to do before i settle on a proper host and cell. By far its my favorite SF and SF clone, It just feels right in the hand. Id like to mod it a bit but with no matching parts finish wise i like it as is better.


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Pro-1 matches well with the L2T body.











And here's the L2T after I've fitted it out to my liking. The flush fitting stainless bezel lets a bit more side spill out over the deeper bezel it came with, and knocks about 6mm off the length. Lanyard ring for the neck cord. And glow in the dark switch rubber.


----------



## houtex

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I really llove the looks of mine. 

Anybody else wanna join in and encourage Solarforce to produce on in natural HA?


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



houtex said:


> I really llove the looks of mine.
> 
> Anybody else wanna join in and encourage Solarforce to produce on in natural HA?


 

+1 on that. I think the gray would be quite spiffy on this host.


----------



## jorn

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

With a s7 tailcap + mc-clicky, and a flat besel, it's only some mm longer than my old type malkoff md-2. Love it. No rattle, feels like a brick. Compact 18650 light compared to other hosts out there.

The s7 will leave a gap. but now im able to lock out the light, and it got a quality switch. I removed the rubber ring in front of the cigar ring and it looks more natural with a gap on both sides of the cigar ring. It made the cigar ring "deeper" so it has a better grip.


----------



## ^Gurthang

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Just to pass this along, Light Hound is now stocking the L2T host.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

L2T TURBO


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Wow - what head is that?


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



^Gurthang said:


> Just to pass this along, Light Hound is now stocking the L2T host.



I wish I had known LH was carrying the L2T...I still haven't received mine from Solarforce-Sales. I think it's probably been lost in the mail, since the tracking number shows it was in NY on the 19th. I'll have to check with the Post Office to see if I can track it down.

If I had bought it at Lighthound, I would have had it before SFS even shipped it out.


----------



## LV426

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Blitzwing said:


> Wow - what head is that?


 Probably a Surefire KT-1


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

IG also have them in stock.


----------



## grablermassive

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Mine just arrive with an R5 XPG 3 mode solarforce drop-in, and i love it, nice in hand, perfect weight. Now i'm going to buy an XML dropin for it.


----------



## Omicron

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



grablermassive said:


> Mine just arrive with an R5 XPG 3 mode solarforce drop-in, and i love it, nice in hand, perfect weight. Now i'm going to buy an XML dropin for it.



FYI, my "XML U2 1A 1000LM 3.7V-4.2V 5-Mode" drop-in from KD does not work well at all in the L2T, possibly too sensitive for the forward clickie. Mode changes are unpredictable. I would suggest getting something different (if you do, I would like to know how well it works).


----------



## EZO

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I would be interested in hearing some experiences/opinions about the switch that comes with the L2T. It sort of looks like it's based on an S9 without the SS tail stand bezel. I've seen a few complaints about the S9 here and there but I have one and I've been very pleased with it.


----------



## Lightdadark

I have the S9 and like it for the most part. I don't know what the issues are that other people have with them but if I had to complain about it I would say it's kinda hard to get to and activate sometimes. 
I have my L2T switch on a L2 host and it's just easier to use. That switch does not come with a threaded top like the S9. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.341336,-158.056960


----------



## EZO

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Lightdadark said:


> I have the S9 and like it for the most part. I don't know what the issues are that other people have with them but if I had to complain about it I would say it's kinda hard to get to and activate sometimes.
> I have my L2T switch on a L2 host and it's just easier to use. That switch does not come with a threaded top like the S9.
> 
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=21.341336,-158.056960



Thanks Lightdadark. I removed the SS tail bezel from my S9 and placed an O-ring over the exposed threads. The ring stays in place quite well and the switch is much more comfortable to use and control that way and so the SS bezel now sits in a drawer. That's why I asked about the L2T switch. The same functionality without a tail stand bezel would be my preference.

I spoke about this in another thread and posted a photo of the light with the O-ringed S9 switch if you'd like to see how it looks.


----------



## Fusion_m8

L2T Porky






L2T Mini Porky


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Well, mine FINALLY arrived! 

I had pretty much given up on it, but it showed up. It is a very nice light...I popped in a Solarforce XM-L drop-in, and an AW 18650, and I think it's going to be a good set-up. 

And it even has a low serial number: A000037


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Well, after playing around with my new L2T for a few hours outside, I think I'm really going to like this light! I'm pretty impressed with this Solarforce, and I like that they didn't do a direct clone of the SF C2 or Z2, instead they came up with a great design of their own. I think if Solarforce would have been around when I started buying Surefires, I likely wouldn't have gotten as many of them as I did. Surefires are still higher quality, but not by a huge margin (depending on model of course)...I like that they're US made (mostly), but I am satisfied with Solarforce quality. I have a couple of Solarforce lights at this point, and many Surefires, and many clones (Ultrafire, Superfire, Spiderfire, etc.), and of the clones, Solarforce is easily the best. And there are lots of lego options as well, and with their own designs, like the L2T...I think they will be around for a long, long time.

Does anyone know the runtime for a Solarforce single mode XM-L drop-in on an 18650? I don't want to over discharge my batts.


----------



## cratz2

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Toohotruk said:


> Well, after playing around with my new L2T for a few hours outside, I think I'm really going to like this light! I'm pretty impressed with this Solarforce, and I like that they didn't do a direct clone of the SF C2 or Z2, instead they came up with a great design of their own. I think if Solarforce would have been around when I started buying Surefires, I likely wouldn't have gotten as many of them as I did. Surefires are still higher quality, but not by a huge margin (depending on model of course)...I like that they're US made (mostly), but I am satisfied with Solarforce quality. I have a couple of Solarforce lights at this point, and many Surefires, and many clones (Ultrafire, Superfire, Spiderfire, etc.), and of the clones, Solarforce is easily the best. And there are lots of lego options as well, and with their own designs, like the L2T...I think they will be around for a long, long time.
> 
> Does anyone know the runtime for a Solarforce single mode XM-L drop-in on an 18650? I don't want to over discharge my batts.


 
Of course, it would depend on the mAh of the battery, but I think with intermittant use over the course of an evening, a little over an hour with a 2500 mAh. With constant use, a little less than an hour... and you better be holding the light the entire time if you run the single mode Solarforce XML.


----------



## cratz2

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I went with the exact same SS bezel/SS lanyard ring. And a super short lanyard I whipped up.








Blitzwing said:


>


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I'm running an AW 2600 mah 18650, and it's mostly intermittent hand held use, so I should be in good shape. Maybe I'll get an A001 head at some point for additional cooling, but it seems to handle the heat pretty well using the stock L2T head, at least so far.

I'm usually a Malkoff man, and someday I'm sure I'll get an M91, but right now for "shock and awe" the SF XM-L is amazing! oo:

I also have a Nailbender XM-L 3-mode, in a Solarforce L2M running on a single AW RCR123, that I use to blow minds...not much runtime on High I'm sure, but the looks I get when people see that short little flashlight with that much output are priceless. :devil:


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Has anyone used the lantern accessory? I did a quick ceiling bounce comparing the medium mode of the"Ultrafire 3 mode XML" drop-in and the high mode of the Rayovac 300 lumen lantern. The medium on the Uf was slightly brighter and got me thinking...

I got Solarforce fever.


----------



## black kamagong

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

another version with the stainless switch : )


----------



## PCC

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Serial number 00386 just arrived at my house today. I've already taken it apart and checked it out thoroughly. I've found that a McClicky can be easily swapped into the stock tail cap and it'll work as long as the central hole is opened up a hair. Without opening it there's a chance that it won't turn off if you screw it on, depending on whether the contact that goes under the spring makes contact with the attachment ring or not. Also, the grip rings from a Surefire G2Z fit it perfectly and doesn't have that cut out. I'll post more tomorrow. In the mean time, here's a picture to tide you over:


----------



## don.gwapo

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

I just noticed that your L2T head and tail is much darker than the body! Am I correct?


----------



## PCC

*Re: Solarforce L2T - latest in the L2 series*

Yes, you are correct.


----------



## BIG45-70

Anyone test these hosts for waterproofing?


----------



## odd

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



BIG45-70 said:


> Anyone test these hosts for waterproofing?


 
I switched my L2T (with mc-e warm white dropin) on and put it under water (in my kitchen sink).
30 minutes later: Inside of the light was perfectly dry.


----------



## Shermanator

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Im hoping to join the L2T family soon.


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

As with all my new lights, I soak them in a hot 50'C(122'F)soapy bath with me for 30mins, both my L2Ts passed with flying colours despite clicking the rubber boot underwater over a dozen times each. Threads came lubricated and O-rings were the thick type. There's even a plastic gasket ring sandwiched between the bezel and glass lens for extra sealing and to protect the lens from getting scratched. Pretty impressive stuff for a $20 host.



BIG45-70 said:


> Anyone test these hosts for waterproofing?


----------



## Norm

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Now we know what Harry does at bath time. :shakehead
Norm


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

And you don't?

Now _I_ feel awkward...


----------



## Toohotruk

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

So do you buy a new light for each time you take a bath? :duh2:


----------



## fnsooner

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***



Toohotruk said:


> So do you buy a new light for each time you take a bath? :duh2:


 
Or vice versa?


----------



## Fusion_m8

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Thanks for splashing my name out on the forum Norm!

I water test my new lights in a hot bath when I take one so as to not waste water unnecessarily, most of the time I just take a quick shower. Technically, Melbourne is still in a drought even though our reservoirs are 60% full.

Call me nuts but keeping lights clean from dirt and grease is all part of the hobby.


----------



## Norm

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

Sorry Harry, no water restrictions in Gippsland, your welcome to test your lights here anytime 
Norm

Named changed to protect the innocent


----------



## mvyrmnd

Fusion_m8 said:


> Technically, Melbourne is still in a drought even though our reservoirs are 60% full.


 
We just discovered an aquifer under Wangaratta bigger than the Thompson Dam  no water restrictions here either!

That said, I can't bring myself to risk a $130 dropin in a (admittedly excellent) $20 host by dunking it... 

I don't own any other dropins.


----------



## ssvqwnp

*Re: New Solarforce host - L2T ** Review see post #41***

I think I'm going to put a triple XM-L in my rubber duck as a floating bath light. Yes, I still have my rubber duck from my childhood days...


----------



## Fusion_m8

You country folk are lucky... 



Norm said:


> Sorry Harry, no water restrictions in Gippsland, your welcome to test your lights here anytime
> Norm
> 
> Named changed to protect the innocent


 


mvyrmnd said:


> We just discovered an aquifer under Wangaratta bigger than the Thompson Dam  no water restrictions here either!
> 
> That said, I can't bring myself to risk a $130 dropin in a (admittedly excellent) $20 host by dunking it...
> 
> I don't own any other dropins.


----------



## Xacto

Picked up serial A001270 this morning at the customs office. Dropin order at the same time still hasn't arrived. Now I have to decide if I keep #001270 in its still sealed blister and use A001247 which I already opened or if I keep the lower serial as a backup.

Judged by objective standards, neither choice will be right or wrong since it is a mass product and the serials are not very low.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## mbreckner

Xacto said:


> Picked up serial A001270 this morning at the customs office. Dropin order at the same time still hasn't arrived. Now I have to decide if I keep #001270 in its still sealed blister and use A001247 which I already opened or if I keep the lower serial as a backup.
> 
> Cheers
> Thorsten[/QUOTE
> 
> Keep it in the package?!?! Flashlights are like tools and toys... Way more fun to play with instead of keep in a box and look at it! Open that baby, go forth and destroy darkness!!!!
> 
> Also I just received my L2T today... and it's awesome! the finish is very nice even though from what I can tell it isn't HAIII. Also comes with a momentary on clicky and my L2P didn't. I highly recomend this light, especially for $17.99 at the hound!!!


----------



## Xacto

mbreckner said:


> Keep it in the package?!?! Flashlights are like tools and toys... Way more fun to play with instead of keep in a box and look at it! Open that baby, go forth and destroy darkness!!!!


 
It was only a question which one of the two hosts I got will get used. I finally decided on the #1270 one, since the OVP wasn't in the greatest shape. The second one is stored together with other backups of lights I use.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## AutoTech

Just a post to say what an awesome little body this is. 

This is my first solaforce light and I was a bit dubious about getting it as the price is very low. I don't mean to say I don't rate cheap lights but that I've already got cheap lights and would rather concentrate on better quality these days. How wrong I was, I love the finish of the anodising and the grip ring is nice. It's my perfect sort of finish, I think it looks far better than the normal shiny black anodising.

I got an xm-l drop in from them too.

Also worth noting that mine came in a half dcent packet, a formed (shape of light) plastic cover with a printed card cover over the top. Only reason I mention it was because I've seen reviews of them and the packets have been very cheap looking, basicwlly the light just floating in a plastic bag stapled to a bit of card. Maybe it's a more recent thing? Did get me wondering if the review one I saw was a solaforce copy.. That'd be ironic.


----------



## ssvqwnp

LoL, the early ones did ship in a plastic bag... Maybe they hadn't got their formed plastic packaging ready for release and had to make due with bags... It is nice to know that now the light will be a little more protected during shipping, though.

On the anodizing, it is very nice looking to me, too. It also feels very dry (like a cardboard tube feel), and grippy.


----------



## AutoTech

I nnoticed on the website they list a ha3 l2t in a bundle deal only.

I emailed them yesterday and suggested they should add a ha3 l2t body to the website. I got a reply saying they will add one to the online store.


----------



## LV426

AutoTech said:


> Also worth noting that mine came in a half dcent packet, a formed (shape of light) plastic cover with a printed card cover over the top. Only reason I mention it was because I've seen reviews of them and the packets have been very cheap looking, basicwlly the light just floating in a plastic bag stapled to a bit of card. Maybe it's a more recent thing? Did get me wondering if the review one I saw was a solaforce copy.. That'd be ironic.


I've got all mine (L2s, L2Ps, L2Ms, L2Rs, A001, MPP1s) in "real" packages, and the L2X(e) in a fancy box.


----------



## atbglenn

I love my Solarforce hosts. The L2T and the L2M are my favorites. I personally like the way the stock L2T bezel looks..


----------



## shilent

Just placed an order for my L2T. How does the stock lens compare to a UCL? Is it worth switching? Also, does anyone know the exact size of the stock lens? The reason I ask is my L2M SS is bigger than my L2P.


----------



## TadpolePilot

flame2000 said:


> Are these type 3 HA? The website didn't state anything about the finish.



Solarforce L 2 P Special Edition HA III (3) Finish.


----------



## ssvqwnp

TadpolePilot said:


> Solarforce L 2 P Special Edition HA III (3) Finish.




I think you have gotten your wires crossed, I believe he was asking about the L2T. I have read elsewhere that its coating is type II, though.


----------



## LV426

shilent said:


> Just placed an order for my L2T. How does the stock lens compare to a UCL? Is it worth switching? Also, does anyone know the exact size of the stock lens? The reason I ask is my L2M SS is bigger than my L2P.


I bought at first the "recommended" size UCLs, but they're too small, so buy the next size (28.6mm) and trim the gasket. 
UCL or even the AR acrylic are noticeably better than a standard lens.


----------



## ssvqwnp

Thanks for the info, LV. I was curious how much difference the UCL made over OEM glass as well.


----------

